# Locating Pin on seat retaining stud



## surveyor (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm a newbie to the tractor scene and have run into something that nobody seems to know about. I have a Ford 3600 and am trying to start into a little restoranion. On removing the seat assembly, the rear retaining stud came out completely as the nut was seized. It then became obvious that the stud was also some kind of locating pin. My problem now is that the pin won't go back into place as the lower hole (inside the Lift Cover) has moved forward. I can see down into the hole of the Lift Cover and only the back 1/3 of the lower hole is visible. 

If I force the Yoke of the Draft Control Main Spring Assembly forward a little the bottom hole does move but now enough to allow the pin/stud to screw down in.

I have the I&T Shop Manual but it doesn't refer to this pin in any way. 

The tractor is a European model (but not British, I think they were made in Antwerp ???). I live in Northern Ireland and it would appear that the UK and Ireland have many British and European models on the go.

Does anybody have an idea how to correct this.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Surveyor...
I can't help with your problem but with the comprehensive description you have provided, hopefully someone can help, we have got some English/Europeans on the forum so you never know...
Hope you get an answer soon.
Cheers


----------



## surveyor (Apr 1, 2013)

Many thanks for the welcome mate.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Surveyor,

Attached are two diagrams illustrating the lift linkage and lift cover for your tractor. The internal piece that has shifted on you is part of the draft control system. I do not see the piece that has shifted on the diagrams. Try prying with a long prybar on the rocker (item #1 on the linkage diagram). Use the top link pin to pry against. Put both lift levers in the "down" position. Get a buddy to pry on it while you try to put the locator pin back in. Go gently at first to get a feel for movement (it may not be a difficult task??)

If that doesn't work, the rocker may be frozen (pin #2 rusted in place??). Pin #4 should be loose. Remove pin #4 and see if you can get movement. 

Let us know how it works out for you. We can go deeper into this project, but let's try the simple things first.


----------



## surveyor (Apr 1, 2013)

*On the money*

You were right on the money Big_T (my new best mate). It just needed a little more force on the yoke to bring it back into place. What I thought was a hole is actually a locating slot in the Plunger which is the same width as the pin.

Many thanks, that's a beer I owe you the next time you're in my part of the world.


----------

